# Thanks A Lot Outbackers!!



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Because of you I ended up ordering a 25RSS today!
Just could not find another trailer with the same options and quality.
I ended up paying 24K Canadian which is about 19K American.
Seemed to be a good price and it was a couple thousand less than the next dealer.
Can't wait for spring now and if anyone has any tips or ideas let me know
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Jeff- Congrats Man
















Have to agree, no one can touch the quality and options for the price. Can't wait to get out and enjoy it.

Ron


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Jeff. It's gonna be a great summer


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats oiler,

I picked an 04 28RSS about 1 month ago for 25k (28 w/taxes) CDN here in Winnipeg in one of those "we bought too many sales" so I think 24k for the 25RSS is a pretty good deal too!

Would I assume 'oiler' implies you are from Edmonton??

And if you are looking for tips and ideas, this is the place. Just stay out of the Outback Modifications forum if you aren't willing to spend more money. There just aren't ANY good ideas in that forum....









Enjoy!
Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job Jeff!!

Welcome to the club. The days to arrival will pass quickly.









Greg


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations







......the 25 has so much room for a short trailer it sure caught our attention when we looked at it.

Ray


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Oiler! action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!!









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Jeff
And congrats on the 25RSS
Is it SPRING YET








Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats and welcome. Price sounds reasonable based on what I saw last summer when we bought our TT.

Only weeks to go until Spring... YeeHaw.

Wayne


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome,

I had much the same experience on this site. Our 23 RS is scheduled to come off the line on March 16 th. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas !

Keith


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats........that price is in the ballpark. It really is a great trailer and I am sure you wont be dissapointed. It's alot of trailer for 25 feet!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff

Congrats on your Outback TT purchase







You will be happy with your choice.









And a warm welcome to Outbackers action

Thor


----------

